# Access denied bei Applets. (mal anders?)



## Spacerat (17. Mai 2005)

So... nu' bin ich auch mal dran... mit 'ner Farge  

Was genau mache ich falsch, wenn ich folgende Fehlermeldung erhalte?

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission accessClassInPackage.sun.swing)

Ich bekomme das in Zusammenhang mit ObjectInputStream und einer selbstkreierten, serialisierbarer oder besser externalisierbarer (Java)Animation-Class. Der Fehler taucht auch nicht bei jeder der verwendeten Animationen auf.

In diesem Sinne... "Every Generation got it's own disease, I've got mine, Help me please" (Fury)

cu Spacerat


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2005)

Gehts hier um ein Applet? Applets haben sehr eingeschränkte Rechte, etwas zu lesen oder zu schreiben.
Du müsstest es signieren, um ihnen diese Rechte zu verleihen.


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2005)

Ja, es geht um ein Applet, oder vielmehr um den serialisierten Teil eines Applets (im Tag <mit object="xxx.ser"> geladen). Beim Serialisieren des Applets (mit dem Appletviewer) taucht keine Fehlermeldung auf. Beim Laden jedoch kommt diese Fehlermeldung. Das Applet (besser JApplet) beinhaltet einen serialisierten JPanel.

Ich frage mich natürlich die ganze Zeit, was zum H... ist eine AccessClass??? Der JPanel etwa? Und wenn das so ist, weshalb ist er dann "serializable".

cu Spacerat


----------



## Spacerat (24. Mai 2005)

OOPS... Da war ich wohl nicht eingeloggt... sry

cu Spacerat


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2005)

Kannst du mal grob umreißen, was das Applet machen soll?
Denn serialisierte Applets bringen eigentlich keine solche Fehlermeldung. Es sei denn, es wurde in einem später kritischen Zustand serialisiert. Also wenn es dann in der Sandbox-Umgebung laufen soll, es aber etwas lesen sollte, worauf es als Applet eigentlich keinen Zugriff bekommt.


----------

